
Les stats, c'est moi: So I make the statistics laws for everyone - learnfromerror
If the Exec Director of the ASA says &quot;don&#x27;t say &#x27;significance&#x27; must everyone follow? (even if he&#x27;s only expressing his opinion?) errorstatistics.com
======
learnfromerror
Karen Kafadar, the ASA president, would like the ASA to clearly distinguish
itself from the ruling recommended by its Executive Director. She says he was
only wearing his "author" hat when he declared he was adding a rule to the ASA
2016 guide. That rule is: never use the word "significance", and never use any
P-value thresholds (e.g., .05, .005) in interpreting data. The ASA has so far
not make this qualification and the lawyers are having a heyday.Is she right?

